# taka-kola bottle



## bubbas dad (Jun 30, 2005)

i picked up this bottle this weekend. the only info i can find is that the company was somehow involved in a law suit by coca cola. i've seen this bottle before somewhere but don't remember where. i wish it were in better shape but it's still neat. i really like the flat panels.
 accross the shoulder it said registered. then verticaly is written taka-kola every other panel. accross the base is norfolk taka-kola bot.wks. norfolk va. contents6 12 ozs. on the bottom pat. appd for


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 1, 2005)

JOHN...yer thinking about Pepsi Cola:

 "Pepsi Cola had a legal conflict with another user of this eight sided bottle. Pepsi won out and many of the competition bottles were destroyed by grinding off their embossing, Bottles are found with varying degrees of having been ground."

 (Ayers Pepsi Cola & More book.)

 Value $25-35.00


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

hey nice bottle bd, youve got a very nice collection!!  hey whats in that woods behind that barn  lol   mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 1, 2005)

it looks nice don't it. on the other side is hwy 321. makes good camoflage (spelling?)though.


----------



## holly (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a taka kola bottle same as bubbas dad,but marked charlottesville bottling company,charlottesville va.
 have you come up with any information on this one? will try to email a picture for you.

 thanks  holly[]


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 15, 2009)

bubbas dad -

 Interesting bottle, and yours is in very nice condition!

 Like the gayola and lime cola and other earlier bottles, these come in different colors.  I have a greenish one and an ice blue one from Newport News, VA and Birds Nest, VA., respectively.

 I assume that Taka-Cola is the same company as the newer all-embossed bottles called Ta-Ka Beverages and Ta-Ka Chocolate in Florida, but I don't know.

 The Ta-Ka Chocolate bottle instructs that it is pronounced "Take-Uh".


----------



## celerycola (Nov 16, 2009)

Ayers was wrong on this one. 

 The lawsuit involving Taka-Kola was Coca Cola Company v. Old Dominion Beverage Corporation of Richmond before Hon. Henry C. McDowell, United States District Judge, October 3rd, 1918 and appealed to the US Circuit Court of Appeals, Fourth Circuit. March 3, 1921. The suit was based on Unfair Competition and Trade Mark Infringement. Taka-Kola lost and tried to continue as Takola but that effort was quickly squashed. The court ordered that the Taka-Kola name be removed from the bottles and advertising.

 AFTER Taka-Kola was out of business the plant and remaining bottles were sold to Pepsi. The Taka-Kola bottles (many ground off as a result of the suit with Coke) were used by Pepsi until they received their eight-sided own bottles embossed Pepsi-Cola.

 Here's the list of Taka-Kola bottlers. If you know of any more please let me know.

 Old Dominion Beverage Co., Richmond, VA 
 Valley of Virginia Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Harrisonburg, VA 
 Valley of Virginia Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Winchester, VA 
 Fredericksburg Bottling Works, Fredericksburg, VA 
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Charlottesville, VA 
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Norfolk, VA 
 Eastern Shore Bottling Co., Birds Nest, VA  
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Farmville, VA 
 P. C. Worley, Selma, NC 
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Rocky Mount, NC  
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Hillsboro, NC  
 Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Washington, DC 
 Maryland Taka-Kola Bottling Co., Baltimore, MD


----------



## capsoda (Nov 16, 2009)

Good looking bottle there John. Where do you keep all those bottles??? Or should I ask where do you keep your family??? [sm=lol.gif]

 Great acquisition.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 16, 2009)

high warren. i have'em squeezed in here amonst the inmates. it hasn't been a problem this year because of an all to common condition i came down with in janurary. i suffer from lackacash due to lackajob. i've several i wanted but had to hold off.


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 16, 2009)

celerycola -

 My greenish one is TAKA COLA BOTTLING COMPANY INC. NEWPORT NEWS, VA.
 I think it is not in your list.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea, that lackajob is a bummer. I had to over come lackacash by parting with much of my collection in 2001 thru 2005.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 16, 2009)

bottlepop - 

 Thanks for the Newport News addition. I managed to leave Cleveland Ohio off the list. It was bottled there by Miller-Becker when they discontinued Cola-Coke. 

 Dennis


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a few from Harrisonburg Va  I live in Harrisonburg so we dig them all the time. I would like to have all the bottles made in Virginia so if u wanna trade or sell this bottle let me know.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 1, 2009)

I wish this piece of bottle history I dug would have been whole!  It's one of the Old Dominion bottles with the Taka Kola most of the way ground off.


----------



## allamericandiggers (Jul 29, 2017)

I just found one from Fayetteville, NC to add to your list.
Thanks


----------



## bottlesrus501 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a light purple one from Charlottesville va

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------

